# CSI: Crime Scene Investigation



## angelle myst (Jul 16, 2003)

I've recently just got hooked onto this awesome show, it's such a hidden gem and i can't believe i've only just started watching it in it's third season!

For UK people wanting to check it out - Monday (10pm, Living UK), Tuesday (10pm, Channel 5), Friday (9pm, Living UK).

The basic premise of the show is that there are a group of people in Las Vegas employed in the LVPD crime lab who investigate crimes using science and evidence to create theories.

They are basically scientists with authority, it's a world apart from any other "cop show" i've ever seen, as i'm not usually into that stuff.

Anybody else watch it or willing to give it a try?


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 29, 2003)

I can't believe nobody else watches this!


----------



## Mariel (Aug 4, 2003)

YOU CHANGED YOUR USER NAME!! 

Ok, about the show, it is pretty good.  They show what might have happened, sometimes is in very gross detail. :dead: 
I watch it when I can, which is not very often 'cause I work mostly nights.
:blpaw:


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 4, 2003)

lol yes i did! 

I love that sometimes it keeps you guessing, but sometimes shows you what happens and you watch as they try figure it out


----------



## Tapestry_03 (Aug 9, 2003)

I love CSI. I started watching the reruns last summer, basically because nothing else was on. But I was instantly hooked. 
Actually, thanks to CSI, I'm going to major in Criminalistics. And just to clarify that point. That's not my major b/c I'm a fan, because I'm a fan I discovered my major. I've always liked crime. CSI just showed me what part.
I think the show is just great, tho. I've forever complained about other crime and law shows, how it's not their job to go over the crime-scene the way they do. But finally! Somebody created the right show for the job!


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 10, 2003)

Sounds good!

Sooo who's your favourite character? Season? Ep? 'Ship? etc


----------



## Tapestry_03 (Aug 10, 2003)

Greg is my favorite. He's just annoyingly great! Of the main characters, tho, I like Grissom.
All season are good.
Favorite ep...hmmm......that would have to be "Cats in the Cradle..." Mainly because I love cats, but it's just a really good ep. and the little girl reminds me of the little girl in "The Bad Seed".
I don't have a ship, tho. But I would have to say how sweet it is that Grissom loves Sarah (sorry if love is too strong a word for it, but it's obviously more than like or crush).
Oh, and I also like Dr. Robbins, but that's only b/c I've got the same last name :rolly2:


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 10, 2003)

I can see the Grissom/Sara love too, but i also have a love for Nick/Warrick  i can't decide whether i like Nick or Warrick more, they're just so different  i've only been watching it religiously a couple of weeks so i'm not big on the ep names yet, but they're showing all three seasons at the same time at various time slots and different channels, and i have to say that there just hasn't been an ep yet that i've really disliked. 

The first few eps of season 1 and the S3 finale really stand out in my mind though


----------



## Tapestry_03 (Aug 10, 2003)

I can't really keep all the eps straight in my head. The only one I don't like is the CSI/Miami crossover. Not that it was a bad ep, I just don't like Miami. Horatio is kewl, but the show ticks me off. 
I also like the ep with Nick's stalker. The actor who plays the stalker is so great! He's a good bad-guy. But the whole living-in-the-attic thing was interresting.
I always feel so horrible for Grissom with his hearing problem. He tries so hard to hide it, not wanting anyone to know or pity him, but it's got to be hard when the sound fades out and he just has to nod and smile. 
Of Nick and Warrik I like Nick. Nick's intriguing, but Warrik just seems so simple with that gambling addiction.


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 10, 2003)

Warrick intrigues me! He's so passionate about everything, needs to learn to overcome his temper and gambling addiction, but he seems like a decent guy! He's not perfect, but i think flaws make for a more interesting and realistic character.

I haven't seem the stalkery one but i've read about in fanfic and stuff (i'm trying to stay away from reviews/ep guides so that i don't spoiler myself too much), it's great watching three seasons at once, i can immerse myself in the show and get a good feel for it!

I'm not sure how i feel about the whole Grissom hearing-loss arc, i've only seen two eps that deal with it so far, but hopefully it will progress his relationships with other people and he can form deeper connections with them.


----------



## Tapestry_03 (Aug 10, 2003)

Hmmm...there's a thought. Maybe I ought to start reading CSI fan-fic. I have this horrible tendancy to read spoilers.
I only ever see the show on Thursday nights, and that's just re-runs from this past season. I wish I could see some from the first season. I don't think I've seen any of them. 
I think my all-time favorite thing about the show is the theme-song. I don't like the Who, but I love the song. I downloaded it one time and burned it on to a disk with Mulan Rouge.

_It's been fun chatting with you, but I'll have to pick back up later. My sis is insisting I get off._


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 11, 2003)

Yeah the theme tune is pretty catchy!

If you wanted some Grissom/Sara fic the best place is definitely www.grissomandsara.com 

CSI is a relatively small/young fandom compared to something like Buffy or Stargate, it's slowly growing but there just aren't that many top quality web sites out there for it yet.


----------



## Tapestry_03 (Aug 11, 2003)

I typically go to www.fanfiction.net for reading good fan-fic. But I'll try that site out.


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 11, 2003)

I stopped going to FF.net a while back, the badfics tended to drown out the quality fics  unless you found some good CSI ones that you could recommend?


----------



## Tapestry_03 (Aug 11, 2003)

I haven't had the chance to check out the CSI fic, yet. I'm typically in the X-Files and FreakyLInks catagories. Yeah, I know, a lot of it is really lame (I hope I can exclude mine in that), but sometimes it's really funny.
I'll go check out CSI and let ya know.


----------



## Tapestry_03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I just read three CSI fics. The first two were busts, but the third is really good. The Importance of Family is pretty good. It centers on Greg. It's only go two chapters and is TBC, but it's still good. Hope helps get faith back in FanFiction.net 

If you know of any other good Greg fic, let me know.


----------



## angelle myst (Aug 12, 2003)

Mm it's ok, seems a bit gratuitous.

I found this one G/S and this is a better one here (N/C).


----------



## tokyogirl (Sep 8, 2003)

anyone watch CSI miami?  it's pretty good too....


----------



## angelle myst (Sep 8, 2003)

I watched the Pilot, i thought it was so bad (at least compared to the original show) that i couldn't even get to the end of the ep


----------



## Tapestry_03 (Sep 8, 2003)

I'm not a big fan of Miami. It just seems a bit too common to me. I tried to watch the premier, but it bored me. Now, I usually only watch it if my sis happens to have it on (she's not a CSI fan, but she prefers Miama outta both of 'em) or if there's just absolutely nothing else on worth watching. Every rare once in a while I do look forward to it, but that's only b/c all the re-runs are still new to me.


----------



## sweetbabe (Oct 27, 2003)

just one thing to say
*I LOVE CSI*


----------



## Tapestry_03 (Oct 27, 2003)

Well, as much as I used to dislike CSI: Miami, I now like it. But I have a good excuse! It's hard to get very many stations here at CofO and one of the few I can get it CBS. And Miami is the only show I can get in on Mondays (other than 7th Heaven).


----------



## angelle myst (Oct 27, 2003)

Well i guess you gotta take what you're given!

My main "problem" with Miami is Horatio, i can't help but compare him to Grissom, and he just really doesn't compare! But saying that, i've only seen bits of two eps so i haven't really given him/it much of a chance...


----------



## tokyogirl (Oct 29, 2003)

personally i think david caruso (horatio) is a brilliant actor.  now he was dumb for leaving nypd blue after only 1 season, but that's neither here nor there...


----------



## angelle myst (Nov 16, 2003)

Argh, i've really gotten into CSI:Miami this past week!  I didn't want to, but i have! Horatio is really growing on me  it's sort of weird seeing so much sunlight with them being the day shift!

Back to CSI:LV, i made some G/S wallpaper and made my first G/S vid - all here.


----------



## Tapestry_03 (Nov 16, 2003)

Now you're getting the point. I don't like it, but it's addictive.  Drat! H is a pretty awesome guy, but no Grissom; he just lacks a certain....hmm.....natural intellectual superiority (?).

Aww! I can't believe you used that pic! It's so cute, angelle myst. Now I'm going to have to de-BillyBoyd my computer and make it CSI. What does the second one-This Moment-say? I can't read it. 

Okay, I'm just trying to get this all straight for once. I didn't watch for the first season (maybe even second). So, as I understand it, Grissom is in love with Sara, right? I'm not stupid or slow, but I just wanna check for certain.


----------



## angelle myst (Nov 16, 2003)

Ah, the question of the moment. Ok, so everyone knows Sara has a thing for Grissom, non G/Sers call it a crush, us G/Sers call it "feelings" *g*. Now Grissom is the enigma, he flirts with her, and he gives off signals, and they have amazing *amazing* chemistry, but he hasn't made his move. But that's Grissom for ya, the eternal puzzle.

Now i'm gonna share something that's been on LJ (Livejournal where i hang out) for a few days, and since i figured if you weren't much a part of the online CSI fandom, you wouldn't have read these. The following links are to *major major spoilers* for ep 4x12, which is in like 5 or so eps. I'm not giving anything away, you can either read them or you don't, but they are major spoilers - go here first and then here.

I'll just tell you, if you're anything like me - they are very much worth reading.

And both wallpapers are the same, they're just different sizes for different screen resolutions 

_Drat! H is a pretty awesome guy, but no Grissom; he just lacks a certain....hmm.....natural intellectual superiority (?)._

Yeah i think that's what i like about him, he's very intelligent, but he doesn't have that kind of "i know everything" vibe that Grissom has. It works for Grissom, but for Horatio, well i think *his* personality suits *him*, if you know what i mean.


----------



## tokyogirl (Sep 14, 2004)

miami wouldn't have been as good as it is if they had tried to make horatio into a mini-grissom.  it works better this way.

also, what do you guys think about the new csi: new york (even though it hasn't started yet)


----------



## Mariel (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm looking forward to New York CSI too.  And I like Gary Sinese too 
:blpaw:


----------



## tokyogirl (Sep 16, 2004)

me 2!   he's awesome!


----------



## Steffi (Feb 2, 2005)

Saw CSI Miami last night, it was the link to CSI New York.  Looks like another brilliant show and with GARY SINESE ..... can't wait 'til saturday.:smokin:


----------



## immortalem (Feb 2, 2005)

I love all the CSI, especially the original one.


----------

